# Golf GT TDI 150



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi,

So I maybe looking at the possible purchase of the above car the questions I have are these:

1) How easy are they to squeeze more BHP out of?
2) Whatâ€™s the best way to do this?
3) What sort of increases could I expect?

Tnx for the help :wink:

Cheers Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi Dave long time no see if you are talking about the MK4 with the 1.9 GT TDI
the answere are 
1 dead easy 
2 Revo remap
3 just under 200
then there are a lot more things you can do if you want even more power


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi Andy,

Yeh long time no hear, probably looking at either a 2001 - 2003 model not sure which MK they are.

I thought that they would be reasonably easy to boost up, is Revo tuning a plug and play item or do you have to take it some where to be done?

Cheers Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

2001/3 are the MK4 they are a great engine if you can try and get a 2002 GTI 25th anniversars they only made 1800 900 petrol and 900 TDIs 
You have to take your car along to get it remapped but Alan at the Golf Center in Darlo can do it for you he did my Golf 25th anni


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Tnx Andy,

What sort of prices are we talking about mate?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Â£9000 for a high miler to Â£12000 for a mint low miler some times gararges get them in and do not know what they are and price them the same as a standars GTI


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Sort of price range I am looking at 

What price is the tunning??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think it was Â£499 but could have dropped you can also get a dongel to switch it on and off and on the petrol ( not sure about the TDi) change the fuel grade 95/99 ron but you are best off geting these off ebay if you do a search for revo sps it will bring any up there are 3 sps1 sps2 sps 3 I went for the 2


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've owned three MKIV Golfs (all petrol {a GTi, A GTi T and a V5}) and driven a 150PD GT TDi from Scotland to High Wycombe.

Without a shadow of a doubt I'd have the Diesel Version above all others. Pulled like a train in standard form - so a remapped one would be a flying machine.

James (coupe_sport) used to have a diesel anniversary that was chipped and AFAIK, he loved it. Wish I could have afforded to buy it when he sold it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> James (coupe_sport) used to have a diesel anniversary that was chipped and AFAIK, he loved it. Wish I could have afforded to buy it when he sold it.


Cheers Kell I was racking my brain trying to think who it was on here had the Revoed Anni


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> 2001/3 are the MK4 they are a great engine if you can try and get a 2002 GTI 25th anniversars they only made 1800 900 petrol and *900* TDIs


Make that 899 :roll: http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/110857.htm


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

I`ll second what Kell said.

I`ve previously owned a 150bhp 1.8T, a 170bhp V5 and a 150TDI Mk4 Golf and the TDI was by far the best I had.

The performance is effortless, the economy consistantly good.

I only sold it because I needed a 5 door car. I PX`d it for an A3 Sportback which was flat by comparison.


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

If I did not need a P/X then I would be going to look at this one:

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/100935.htm

Love the seats


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Only problem with the anniversaries for me is that they are only 3-door.


----------



## Peter_TT (May 6, 2002)

Not sure if forum rules allow this but if you are seriously interested, I am looking to sell my car next month. Its a totally unmodified standard Golf 150BHP GT TDI that I have owned since new in February 2003. 55k trouble free miles. Its Silver with 5 doors . Loads of factory fitted extras .. black leather heated seats, sunroof, in dash 6 cd changer and the "must have" xenon headlights. Full VW service history. Fuel economy is great (easily over 50mpg on a motorway, and hard to get it below 40mpg in normal mixed driving). Only selling as my wife is really keen to get a new mini Cooper S when its released next month. If you want some photos of it (I have loads of them!) then just email me from my profile.

Peter


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

Sort of price range I am looking at

What price is the tunning??


----------



## acme (May 7, 2002)

What sort of mileage do people think is acceptable for a TDi these days? I would really like a TDi Pd 150, but always think that 60k miles upwards is getting too long in the tooth, mainly because if I add another 40K onto it in a couple of years then I will have really depreciated it and will have trouble selling. Do others think that is true, or is it easy to sell a high mileage, but older diesel car?

Hope nobody minds the hijack
ACME


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Difficult to say - all I can say is that we bought our three cars with 40k, 50k and 70k respectively.

I think it depends on the car as to how much it would be worth with north of 100k, but many private sellers are reluctant to take the plunge.

It's something we're concerned about as our A4 now has 97k. But people seem less reluctant to part with cash for big engined Audi diesel Estates.

It's probably not worth selling it if we don't sell it soon. We may as well run it into the ground.

Like anything, if it's mechanically sound then buyers will look past the mileage, but less people will be interested in the first place.


----------



## Summi (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Dave,

My Mate had a Seat Leon TDi with the same engine, he got it up 220 BHP with a remap (superchips agent Glenrothes), unfortunatly he had to get it reduced to 190 as it was causing a slipping clutch in 3rd under hard accelartion, but believe me with 190BHP it was awesome.

Also he had the dongle which allowed the ECU to be reset to factory settings. Go for it, Performance & economy. 

Sure the same could be done by an a compan down your way.


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Summi said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> My Mate had a Seat Leon TDi with the same engine, he got it up 220 BHP with a remap (chip company agent Glenrothes), unfortunatly he had to get it reduced to 190 as it was causing a slipping clutch in 3rd under hard accelartion, but believe me with 190BHP it was awesome.
> 
> ...


Hi Summi,

Tnx for that I am seriously looking now and trying to get the best trade in deal I can.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Summi said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> My Mate had a Seat Leon TDi with the same engine, he got it up 220 BHP with a remap (chip company agent Glenrothes), unfortunatly he had to get it reduced to 190 as it was causing a slipping clutch in 3rd under hard accelartion, but believe me with 190BHP it was awesome.
> 
> ...


Mine was done by AmD and made 190bhp when it only had 1.5k on it, so hopefully is a little higher now.
I've never had any clutch issues, but having been aware of the problems that many have had, I avoid putting undue strain on it.
I'd heartily reccommend the engine when mapped, the mid range urge is something else


----------

